# Jealousy?



## freddyboy (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi 
I have just got a new little bird and Baby (my bird of over a year) and this little one (TBA, havent got a name as of yet) bunk together until we can find out the sex of TBA.

It is normal behaviour for them to squabble over territories or is Baby put out? When TBA goes to jump on my partner (Baby's favourite human), Baby is there on his shoulder and war starts out. Baby doesnt like me that much as she's more of a man's bird, she was tamed by my dad and she really loved dad more than me. I think though, she's reacting to TBA being around and me showing that little one affetion, right?

I do find though Baby has taken on the role of mother for TBA, she/he was stuck on the roof of the cage and was stressing as it couldnt get down, Baby climbed up and demonstrated how to get down, then waited for a bit in the cage, went back up and showed her a second time. I thought this was quite cute until... TBA gets down and she hisses and play bites TBA. I am assuming it is telling the little one off for not doing what she has said? 

Your insight would be great.


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Imagine you've just had a stranger pushed into your bedroom and told you're now sharing your room. That is how Baby's feeling. Get a new cage and separate them, then try introducing them slowly in a neutral area.


----------



## freddyboy (Sep 2, 2009)

I was concerned over the introduction of TBA and Baby, when I brought s/he, I was told by the breeder and my father that Baby will be ok with the intrusion. They do get along and seem quite ok most of the time, like most roommates they seem to have their differences. 

I am seriously thinking about separating them and try forming a relationship that way.


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Some birds can just be thrown together and be happy, but it's best never to rely on that happening, and it can go horribly wrong and end with one or both 'tiels getting injured.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

wait - you just got the new one and put in in a cage with a previous one??

you should of did a minimum of 30 day quarantine of the new bird- in a different room, different cage, no contact between the two at all 

and you never ever put a new bird in with a old bird w/out properly slowly introducing them 

birds have killed other birds who were just tossed in with them - not saying it to scare you but its the truth not all birds get along 

i have birds i can't even keep their cages side by side each other because they try to attack each other through the bars


----------



## freddyboy (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up, I didnt know, I thought that they'd be ok. Noone ever mentioned about putting them in their own cage for up to 30 days. Wow, I have completely stuffed up then.


----------



## HAJiME (Sep 20, 2009)

I got a young tiel, stupidly, and put it in with my... 4 or so year old. And whilst the older one doesnt attack the young one, he doesnt LIKE him.

Mine only have trouble in spring, but they are both males. The younger one chases the other around for a few months. The rest of the year he asks the one he chased for scritches, and the other one hisses at him.

They aren't friendly with one another, but they have a large cage, and when seperated into different cages sit as close to one another as possible. 

Love hate thing.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> They aren't friendly with one another, but they have a large cage, and when seperated into different cages sit as close to one another as possible.
> 
> Love hate thing.


It's the flock bond. Even two birds who don't like each other won't want to be too far apart because they instinctively want the safety of the flock.


----------



## freddyboy (Sep 2, 2009)

I have just turned around to look at 'the kids' and they are both grooming each other, so I think the love-hate relationship you mentioned is what I have here. Baby seems to have coped with the intrusion of the little one and they appear to get along.


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

You haven't stuffed up. With quarantine, the jury is still out on whether having birds separated but in the same airspace, even in separate rooms really is effective in any way as lots of bird's illnesses are airborne. No qt can be truly effective unless done in a separate building as well as all the associated washing hands or showering, changing clothes between visits to birds (think hospital QT, the gowns, masks procedures) 

I brought a new bird home in April. I decided not to qt. I put her in the bottom half of the plexiglass divided 4ft cage I had.

Next day she came to me (bought hand tamed) Angel came out too. They seemed ok together. I plonked them both in Angel's top half of cage, watched a while, seemed ok. I plonked them both in Bub's bottom half, seemed ok. Had them out together and removed the divider and have had no problems. They co exist peacefully, have not bonded (both are hens) do not preen each other. I would separate them in a heartbeat back to half the cage each If I had to. My son's male has been here a month or so now, seems like he will be here a couple more. He is used to visiting and he goes in with the girls when he is here. He and Bub are starting to preen, any mating and he goes back into his own cage lol. So far he is happy masturbating the heck out of the swing.


----------

